# breeding rare ferrets



## lauraleedsferrets (May 2, 2011)

hi i breed the rarer colour ferrets, and only a few litters a year. i ensure the right homes are found and have lots of advice to give for anybody breeding any!
i breed champagne coloured, pure dark eyed whites, silver mitts and possibly pure blacks

xx


----------



## williamsom (Feb 24, 2009)

id be interested if any come up


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

lauraleedsferrets said:


> hi i breed the rarer colour ferrets, and only a few litters a year. i ensure the right homes are found and have lots of advice to give for anybody breeding any!
> i breed champagne coloured, pure dark eyed whites, silver mitts and possibly pure blacks
> 
> xx


Champagne = "Champagne" is American term for 'Sandy', not at all rare. Markings and contrast will differ, but they are still Sandy.

Pure dark eyed white = Again, nothing rare. Everybody seems to have caught onto these over the past few months or so. :gasp:

Silver mitts = Again, nothing rare. Decent Silvers (No mitts or white knees) are not as common as most other colours, mind.

If somebody can show me a "pure black" ferret (IRL that is), I'll eat my hat. :whistling2:


----------



## skunks rule (Jan 26, 2011)

hi, id be interested in a pair of the black eyed whites and also the nearly pure black. i at the moment breed european polecats and skunks


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Champagne = "Champagne" is American term for 'Sandy', not at all rare. Markings and contrast will differ, but they are still Sandy.
> 
> Pure dark eyed white = Again, nothing rare. Everybody seems to have caught onto these over the past few months or so. :gasp:
> 
> ...


Ditto LOL


----------



## lauraleedsferrets (May 2, 2011)

albino and polecat colours are very common hence the colours I mentioned are 'rare' in relation to these. im sorry i didnt make this clear. however i have found these harder to get hold of than the aforementioned colours hence to me they are rare,

there is no such thing as a black ferret. only a dark salbe coloured polecat. to get a pure black ferret (indeed it will have a brown undercoat- but appears balck) an eu polecatt must be bred with an eu mink, and the female are fertile. and with a couple of breeding generations- breeding eu poles into the line they become tamer and domesticated. but i, and many others i know call these "blacks" as they are the blackest tame ferrets you can get. i suppose you could argue they arent strictly ferrets as they have mink in the line therefore could be named Khonorik (mink-ferret cross) however after many generations of dilution with polecat marked ferrets and polecats we breeders tend to use the phrase "black ferret"


----------



## lauraleedsferrets (May 2, 2011)

in my current litter i only have one black eyed white and a silver mitt left! he is beautiul though, perfectly black nose ! so cute. i have to stop myself from keeping them all! xx


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

20+ years ago they used to call silver mitts 'siberian silvers' and sell them for £50!

I suppose that was the 'rare' ferret back then?

!e can all use US terms and call them rare but they are still 'common or garden' ferrets to those who love them and who are not breeding for profit!

I have a litter of 'mini ferrets' at the moment, just born I think I'll ask for mroe for tem than the average sized ferrets this time. Mum is only 13-14 ozs fully grown!


----------



## lauraleedsferrets (May 2, 2011)

i dont breed for profit. i only take out costs of my petrol, vet bills and feeding costs etc. they are very healthy little guys and i put a lot of time and effort into making them excellent pets. i spend at least 3 hours a day handling and trainigng them, i do this purely for fun and am interested in the genetics of ferret coat colours, and have noticed that there is little research on their genotypes and the ways their colours genetically behave so i am basically doing research through my own breeding programmes,


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Champagne = "Champagne" is American term for 'Sandy', not at all rare. Markings and contrast will differ, but they are still Sandy.
> 
> Pure dark eyed white = Again, nothing rare. Everybody seems to have caught onto these over the past few months or so. :gasp:
> 
> ...


:no1: beat me to it meg


----------



## amh (Feb 15, 2009)

discussing rare ferrets - how about a silver ferret with pink eyes - have you seen any of these ?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

amh said:


> discussing rare ferrets - how about a silver ferret with pink eyes - have you seen any of these ?


I've seen one with pink-ish eyes. While I won't deny it was a very pretty little thing, the list of things it had wrong with it would likely see me running a mile before owning one myself.


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

the rarest ferret I seens was scuttle as she was a one of.

she had one pink eye one dark red eye, was white had black on her paws and black rings on her tail. Lovely girl sadly passed away resently.

Give me a rescue albino any day


----------



## Rowena (Mar 9, 2012)

I know of a breeder in Spain I believe, she has some pretty much black self Angoras with reasonably light green eyes. Thats the rarest I've seen.


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

We are talking ferrets here?! The creatures you put down a rabbit hole to flush them out! Who cares about colour?


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

DAZWIDD said:


> We are talking ferrets here?! The creatures you put down a rabbit hole to flush them out! Who cares about colour?


roset hunters


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

Hmmmmm...

I personally wouldn't be calling Sables rare, nor silver mitts (although these aren't very common).
Dark-eyed whites however would be classed as rather 'hard to come by' in my books, never been able to get my hands on one! :mf_dribble:

If you don't mind me asking, what price are you selling these ferrets at?

Also, do you have any pictures of the 'Black' Ferrets? Would love to see what they look like...

ATB
Josh


----------



## ferretastic (May 9, 2014)

talking of rare colours, I have just acquired one from a guy who he got from a rescue. This ferret is pure ginger to me and a few other people have confirmed that too. I know ferrets come in all shades and hues but I personally have never seen a colour variation like this. Would be good to get the opinions of members on here :2thumb: x


----------

